# Wifi Club-Internet comment le configurer sur mon imac ?



## FloX (21 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,

Je viens de recevoir mon imac mais je ne parviens pas à le connecter à mon réseau wifi club-internet, mon routeur speedtouch wifi est bien allumé mais impossible de detecter le réseau sur l'imac.

J'ai inséré la carte airport avant de démarrer la machine, elle est bien detecté mais elle ne semble pas voir le réseau.

Je ne sais comment faire pour rejoindre mon réseau  

Apparemment il faut que j'indique ma clef WEP, ce que je fais mais après il me demande un mot de passe que je ne parviens pas à trouver ... Que faut il indiquer ?


----------



## pilou (21 Octobre 2004)

Je ne comprends pas très bien ton problème : 
-Si tu entres ta cle wep , c'est que ton imac voit le modem et que  tu le selectionne sur ton reseau airport .Sinon je ne vois pas bien quand tu entrerais ta cle.
Si ta cle est pas reconnue je pense qu'il faut , avant de commencer , mettre ton modem en association .Quel que soit le fournisseur , pour un reseau wifi il faut mettre le modem wifi en association pour faire reconnaitre un ordinateur , et seulement après entrer la cle wep en oubliant pas de selectionner hexadecimal sur le menu déroulant .

-Si ton mac ne voit pas le modem c'est qu'il y a un pb wifi au niveau de ta carte ou de ton modem.
Peut être reessayer de mettre les cartes .

En cas d'echec , essaye de  brancher ton mac au modem via ethernet pour verifier son bon fonctionnement
Bon courage 
@++


----------



## FloX (22 Octobre 2004)

Ayé c'est résolu, en gros j'avais mal branché l'antenne wifi, puis je n'avais pas autorisé la machine dans le routeur avec son adresse mac et je n'avais pas rentré correctement la clef WEP.
Voilà donc maintenant ca fonctionne, merci pour ton aide


----------

